# [EVDL] Kelly controllers



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

are Kelly controllers in stock somewhere or is it still a semi vaporware 
product?

Dan

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm wondering what kind of a product they have... I mean, I haven't
seen anyone use a kelly before... has anyone out there had any luck
with one? Do they hold up to the specs?



> Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> > are Kelly controllers in stock somewhere or is it still a semi vaporware
> > product?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cloud Electric has them listed on their site.
Bill

Travis Gintz wrote:
> I'm wondering what kind of a product they have... I mean, I haven't
> seen anyone use a kelly before... has anyone out there had any luck
> with one? Do they hold up to the specs?
> 
>


> Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> are Kelly controllers in stock somewhere or is it still a semi vaporware
> >> product?
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

i got mine from electricvehicleusa, but i think you
can get them from the source too, just do a search for
them. 

i've only bench tested my kelly thus far as my bike is
not yet ready for a road test.



> --- Bill & Nancy <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Cloud Electric has them listed on their site.
> > Bill
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Please keep us posted!



> dale henderson <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > i got mine from electricvehicleusa, but i think you
> > can get them from the source too, just do a search for
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This Citi/ComutaCar owner has ordered a Kelly, but no word on whether it's in
the vehicle yet:

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/C-Car/message/6114


-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Re%3A-Firefly%27s-press-release-tf4731144s25542.html#a13573214
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Darin at- forkenswift.com" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, November 04, 2007 8:59 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Kelly controllers


>
> This Citi/ComutaCar owner has ordered a Kelly, but no word on whether it's 
> in
> the vehicle yet:
>
> http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/C-Car/message/6114
>
> Hi EVerybody;

Was hoping for some feedback here, on Kelly Controllers and Asia 
Engineer for panel meters.,Anybody?

Bob
> -- 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I got a kelly controller serial version - non regen 84 volts 600A limit.
I just finished installing it all last night 11-19-07. Still need a little
more work and more chargers and one for accessory battery. The motor I am
using is one of those old aircraft generators made in 1951 on a 1995 geo
metro. I have only taken it on one test drive and could easily get to
35-37mph in 2nd gear using 78V pack. I also bought a serial (called
something else too) to USB adaptor $5 on ebay to program it. The computer
laptop connected just fine with this and using their adaptor and their cable
and I lowered peak amps to 85% of max. It gives options for throttle
position and options for throttle sensitivity too. Plus, it gives an option
for throttle switch in the program. I turned this ON, but am going to turn
it back off. This is the reason why. Several times when I let off the pedal
and pushed down on it again it hesitated and did nothing or really took off
fast. When the controller hesitated I could lift my foot off the pedal for
1/2 second and it would act like normal again. If I turn off this optional
throttle switch, then the problem goes away, then thats my solution.
Controller has a .5 sec delay in starting up when turned on. If I still have
this problem, then I plan on running a 2nd relay and use two 12 gauge wires
to power the 24V separate field. Right now I just have one 12V relay
powering the field with a separate 24V batteries. Without a separate 24V
battery pack, the motor won't even move and controller goes into current
overload for sometime and LEDs start to flash. It'll stop flashing after
some time of non use. This really doesn't apply to any real serial motor. I
mistakenly drove it for a few miles this way with just using a jumper like
e-volks shown. Well controller got so hot it went into current overload and
I could fill it reduce output power. I was able to go 15mph max with just a
jumper off 24V +. If I can fix that hesitation problem, then I'll be happy.
I did notice taking off in 2ng gear gave a very reduced torque reaction and
didn't really use much more power to take off. One thing I did was simply
follow their schematic exactly in the manual. For 24V power I just tapped
off the 24V battery part of the traction pack. Of course using a converter
is the correct way and is $100 more for it. I also used a 450 amp rectifier
diode as a Flyback diode over the motor's positive and negative. I think
this is very important to prevent controller over voltage burnout and more
so on generator's. It real simple to do, go from motor + and connect side of
diode that does not conduct, then go from motor's negative and connect side
that does conduct current. I had to wear gloves since the precharge resistor
I used of 400 ohm and 10 watts caused a little tickle when messing with
those cables. One thing to note is the main contactor closes when controller
is turned on and never is opened (disconnects) until controller is turned
off. I used a 24relay to control my contactor because I am using surplus 60V
coil Albright contactor. Plus, I didn't feel like to recoiling it to 24V. I
plan on driving it 25 miles today and will have more data. 




> Bob Rice-2 wrote:
> >
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi ampaynz1,

You might benefit from reviewing the thread:

Aircraft Generator starting torque issue.

>From back in May, 2007. We went thru the field supply
issue.

Jeff M





> --- ampaynz1 <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Well I got a kelly controller serial version - non
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi, yes I do have starting torque issues as even with a controller. I
searched for that thread, but couldn't find it. 
On takeoff it can literally lift the motor and transmission up vertically
quite a bit and I see shifter on left side as far as it can move. I have
only driven it a few times around the block for a few miles at this point.
Today I added another relay in parallel for the field power. What I probably
need is their newer sepex controller KD84602, but then I'd have to research
sepex control versus shunt control and see if it is compatible. They list a
lot of versions, but lead time is like 2 months on most of 'em. I am going
to try driving it starting in 2nd gear tonight and see how it works if I
don't push hard on the throttle. Next, I will adjust the throttle
sensitivity and decrease it to see if this helps. Because of how I have it
mounted I have to remove headlight to plug programming cable. They have
throttle preset from 1k to 4k ohms. However one has to push too much to get
to 1k. I'll change it to 10% instead of 20% on starting out. This is more
like the ICE. I'll leave 4k max the same as I can only go to 4.6k ohms by
flooring it.




Hi ampaynz1,

You might benefit from reviewing the thread:

Aircraft Generator starting torque issue.

>From back in May, 2007. We went thru the field supply
issue.

Jeff M





> --- ampaynz1 <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Date: Mon, 19 Nov 2007 15:17:09 -0800
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Kelly controllers
>
>
> Hi, yes I do have starting torque issues as even with a controller. I
> searched for that thread, but couldn't find it.
> On takeoff it can literally lift the motor and transmission up vertically
> quite a bit and I see shifter on left side as far as it can move. =


To me this suggests that you need to add some kind of torque strap to your =
motor mounting arraingement. Find a place on your adaptor or motor mount t=
hat you can tie securely to your frame to counter the effect of the startup=
torque.

damon
_________________________________________________________________
Put your friends on the big screen with Windows Vista=AE + Windows Live=99.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/shop/specialoffers.mspx?ocid=3DTXT_TAGLM_C=
PC_MediaCtr_bigscreen_102007

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Kelly Controllers*

Hi all,

So, talk to me about Kelly Controllers.. Are many people here using 
them yet? Have they been reliable? Any problems?

I'm looking at becoming an Australian reseller for them, their range 
and pricing look good but I'm just concerned that they don't have much 
of a track record yet (for better or worse)!

Ian Hooper
--
Zero Emission Vehicles Australia
http://www.zeva.com.au

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kelly Controllers*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kelly Controllers*

what motor are you going to use on that?



> Sam O'Connor <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi Ian,
> >
> > I've got one on order, the "KDH14501 144V / 500A Series-DC
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kelly Controllers*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kelly Controllers*

I didn't think regen worked on series motors? This ought to be really
interesting...

But even still, let us know how it works, I think we're all waiting to
see how it performs.



> Sam O'Connor <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Advanced DC 8".
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kelly Controllers*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] kelly controllers*

Send me the schematics you are using to hook it up. I had the same 
issue and I may be able to help you get around that. Mine is working. 
I did have the red light for awhile while we tracked down the issue. I 
won't say until I am sure what I am thinking is the problem but I am 
pretty sure I can help get around that.

Pete




> acdcev wrote:
> 
> >
> > hi anyone else had problems with kelly controllers and products ?/
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] kelly controllers*

what it did was red lights only like 4 flashing ..i used first time there
diagram from web site for kdh controller .
2nd time used there high powered assembly unit pre wired but whats odd is
b- is bolted to alluminium plate .. anyhow now all got is solid red light
,, kelly controllers is giving me hard time on refund or replacement
.lonnie 626 398 0674 thx for reply

[email protected]
> Send me the schematics you are using to hook it up. I had the same
> issue and I may be able to help you get around that. Mine is working.
> I did have the red light for awhile while we tracked down the issue. I
> won't say until I am sure what I am thinking is the problem but I am
> pretty sure I can help get around that.
>
> Pete
>
>
>


> acdcev wrote:
> >
> >>
> >> hi anyone else had problems with kelly controllers and products ?/
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] kelly controllers*

What controller? I will go have a look at the schematic for hooking it 
up. I'd almost bet it is still good.

Pete




> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > what it did was red lights only like 4 flashing ..i used first time
> > there
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] kelly controllers*

hi believe page 10 of manual . i have no reverse it was a KDH12600 , i
got 10 12 volt wired in series .. also in web site has the high powered
assembly unit i got .with a power box ... thx lonnie at first thought
it was my pedal switch wiring ,which kelly gave me one way , electric
vehicles usa a different way etc etc . all i know is i got now 1500.00
invested in controller assembly and still cant run my ev .getting very
discouraged ... thx 4 help lonnie


[email protected]
> What controller? I will go have a look at the schematic for hooking it
> up. I'd almost bet it is still good.
>
> Pete
>
>
>


> [email protected] wrote:
> >
> >> what it did was red lights only like 4 flashing ..i used first time
> >> there
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Kelly Controllers*

Hey folks,

I'm in a dilemma at the moment. I'm waiting on a Logisystems controller but
have been told I can get a Kelly controller right away. Itt would be a
144V, 650 amp unit. Anybody out there have any experience with this
controller brand (or this unit in particular)? I'm espcially interested in
hearing from anyone who actually is driving around an EV with one in it.
Comments both positive and negative welcome.

Thanks.

Peter Flipsen Jr
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kelly Controllers*

It's a long read, but I found this discussion very informative:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/kelly-controller-kdh12600-post-mortem-22300.html

Josh and Jen

> Hey folks,
>
> I'm in a dilemma at the moment. I'm waiting on a Logisystems controller 
> but
> have been told I can get a Kelly controller right away. Itt would be a
> 144V, 650 amp unit. Anybody out there have any experience with this
> controller brand (or this unit in particular)? I'm espcially interested 
> in
> hearing from anyone who actually is driving around an EV with one in it.
> Comments both positive and negative welcome.
>
> Thanks.
>
> Peter Flipsen Jr

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kelly Controllers*

Thanks for the input guys - to respond to a couple of messages at once:

1. I believe the controller is model KDH14651B.

2. The link is indeed to a long thread and one that I readily admit has
more math and engineering than I can follow (much of what I see on this list
is way over my head). But the bottom line seems to be to avoid them.

I think I'll just wait on the Logisystems controller.

- Peter F



> Ian Hooper <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I agree with Harry, in practice it seems you pretty much need twice
> > the current rating compared with other brands e.g Curtis/CafeElectric,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kelly Controllers*

We should have a couple of Logisystems in stock in a few weeks (hopefully) 
I'm going to call them and see If I can get one of them changed to 144/156V 
1000amp. The others will be 120/144V 750 amp.

As far as the Kelly's go, After I read the whole thread, the 
impression I got was to be careful with the A models, and a lot of 
improvements have went into the B models. I think their customer support is 
pretty good, going by what I read. I've tried to contact them, but 
haven't heard anything from them yet.

Josh and Jen

www.jcsevparts.com

----- Original Message ----- 



> Thanks for the input guys - to respond to a couple of messages at once:
>
> 1. I believe the controller is model KDH14651B.
>
> 2. The link is indeed to a long thread and one that I readily admit has
> more math and engineering than I can follow (much of what I see on this 
> list
> is way over my head). But the bottom line seems to be to avoid them.
>
> I think I'll just wait on the Logisystems controller.
>
> - Peter F

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kelly Controllers*

Thanks.

- Peter



> Josh Creel <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > We should have a couple of Logisystems in stock in a few weeks (hopefully)
> > I'm going to call them and see If I can get one of them changed to 144/156V
> ...


----------

